# Black Friday Trophy Race @Summit Raceway



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Friday November 23rd is our annual Black Friday Trophy Race.

Come join us for fun racing and extra special low prices!

I will have a flyer for this race in a couple of days.:thumbsup:


----------



## velcro (Mar 12, 2008)

Greg (Crush) and I will be there to run some 1/12 scale... really looking forward to this race. Good racing to all, see everyone soon...

Kris Poloncak


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

what tc classes will yall be running...17.5?..vta?..usgt?


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

17.5 touring

21.5 1/12 scale

17.5 1/12 scale

Vta

Rally

Slash

Flyer will be up soon.


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

Would you run USGT if enough showed up, with the understanding that there would not be a trophy for that class ?


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Hardesty said:


> 17.5 touring
> 
> 21.5 1/12 scale
> 
> ...



ok vta & 17.5 for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Sure, no problem. Any 3 to make a class.

I personally would love to see that class.

We just don't get a lot of interest from our guys.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

starrx said:


> ok vta & 17.5 for me :thumbsup:


No Cleveland, Von?



For VTA, is the ESC going to be by the rule book, or can we run a Blinky ESC?

Might try to make this race.

thanks


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Bigz84 said:


> No Cleveland, Von?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope you come...yall beat me up in cleveland:freak::drunk:


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

starrx said:


> i hope you come...yall beat me up in cleveland:freak::drunk:


LOL, yeah that start was brutal. Sucked for you, good for me, made it through, barely...

Hopefully i can make it, and i can run the Tekin in VTA. I blew up the Novak in Cleveland  

talk at you later


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Esc are by the rule book. 

Hope you can make it.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Just look at your VTA rules, and I did not see where you require a "driver figure" to to installed in the car, is that correct? I plan in making the race and want to make sure I have the driver figure if needed.
Thanks..


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

No driver figure is required.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks..:thumbsup:


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Disregard this flyer.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry, here is the correct flyer.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I would love to come up and run VTA, 1/12 17.5, and F1


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Best looking. Flyers. Ever. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

This is shaping up to be a great event.

Sounds like we will have a big turnout!

We have some awesome trophies being made. I think you guys will be impressed.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving guys!

Sign ups close at 6:30. If your going to be latter please call ahead.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for a great day of racing. Thanks to Adam for showing us around and helping us out when we first arrived. Nice talking with Sam, and racing with all u guys.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who came out this weekend.

Checkout our Facebook page for photos of the winners.

Results of the race will be posted soon on the website.:wave:

Summitrcraceway


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Race results from the Black Friday Race HERE


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)




----------

